

FastMac U-Socket delayed due to safety redesign, now going for $20 - tca
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/22/fastmac-u-socket-delayed-due-to-safety-redesign-now-going-for/

======
cullenking
Now there is a nice, detailed and respectable announcement of a delay for pre-
order shipments.

